# Cable Management with glass desk?



## afropelican

Here is a good guide on how to wire it up


----------



## afropelican




----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afropelican*


So stealthy I can't even see it!


----------



## afropelican

i fixed it


----------



## pistons50

thanks, its kinda dark sometimes and it doesn't really show how it has everything attached tho.


----------



## MobAttack

You can always use a spring like wrap for your cables. You can bundle them all together into one large, covered group. It wouldn't hide them, but it could make everything look neater. It what we use here at work with our exposed desks.


----------



## dvalle22

In my opinion, this would be one of your best options. Zip tie some of these all the way along the back side of the black metal structure of the desk. Then run your cables through it.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=105&cp_id=10520&cs_id=1052005&p_id=7028&seq=1&format=2

or use some 3M tape to secure some of these to the bottom of the desk.

http://www.discountofficeitems.com/technology/networking-cables/cables-hubs-connectors-switches/cable-management/master-style-wire-organizer-systems-channel/p8589.html?source=adwords&utm_source=rkg&utm_medium=none&utm_campaign=non-brand&ref=adwords&gclid=CNrW27_jqq8CFYZgTAodGF74FQ


----------



## pistons50

thanks guys. id still like to see more ideas but these are definite options.


----------



## sinnerg

Couldn't you maybe run some wall-colored cable conduit along the wall, just below where the glass table meets it? Then put the cabling into that and exit where needed.

Looking at that video reminded me how much I don't like those little power bricks. I put in a dedicated 12V power supply and run some of my 12V devices (routerboard, dsl modem) wired directly to it.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Mine's a frosted glass desk but I think it should apply to a clear glass desk as well, I managed to run my cables along the wall using some zip tie holders
similar to these http://www.shop3m.com/80610092100.html?WT.mc_ev=clickthrough&WT.mc_id=shop3m-AtoZ-3M-Cable-Tie-Base only for a lot cheaper at I think it was microcenter or amazon or something. I also used quite a bit of velcro..tape?


----------



## Tadaen Sylvermane

If you are handy around the house, and don't plan on moving your desk for a good long time then there is another option. It would involve stripping the drywall from the wall, getting conduit in the wall sized based on what you plan to run in that given pipe. Add a few dress up pass throughs for the drywall (looks like a plate with flaps / or little fuzzies to hide the hole minus the wires) coming through it as needed. Will definitely hide the wiring. If my wife didn't want to move stuff all the time I'd do that for sure. Ultimate in concealment. A bit extreme, but awesome if done properly. Depending on what you do you can use a wireless mouse and keyboard and that is 2 less wires that admittedly probably get changed more often than not. Not hard to run usb to a hub on the desk and go from there.

I would add pics if I had done it. I'm brainstorming right now.


----------



## The Pook

you guys are giving advice to someone who had a question 8 years ago


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

The Pook said:


> you guys are giving advice to someone who had a question 8 years ago


There something about new members necroposting.


----------

